# Richard Guitar



## Nordiques (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Everyone i just bought a new acoustic guitar made in Canada brand mane
Richard guitar theses guitars are made by Richard Boucher the son of Norman
Boucher the founder of Norman guitar very good guitar nice exotic wood and 
all theses guitar come with a adirondack spruce top sound like a bell you can also buy theses guitras from the factory for a very good price takea look of 
there website www.guitaresrichard.com plenty of info and picks

thank Todd


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for the link, Todd...


----------



## Sher Blues (Dec 2, 2009)

Todd, you made the right choice!!! Excuse me for my poor english speaking, it is not my firs language...

I came often to this plant, and the passion of all the luthier on site is fun to see! They are always happy to talk with me of my guitars... They sell directly from the plant, then you save a lot of money for this quality!

I ordered directly on site a Frankie & Johnny, with Amazonian rosewood. All along they work on my guitar, they sended me pictures of my guitar. I will receive my treasure next monday!!! For the moment, heres the link of my pictures of my Frankie & Johnny in construction...

http://img99.imageshack.us/i/dscn0686h.jpg/
http://img73.imageshack.us/i/dscn0685d.jpg/

I will show you next week the final result!


----------



## michelj (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for the link Nordiques.

They look like great guitars and the prices of the ones they have in stock at Italmelodie in Montreal are reasonable.

Enjoy!


----------



## Sher Blues (Dec 2, 2009)

I received my guitar yesterday! What a great Christmass gift!!!

The sound is great, and will be better after months of use! The experience with this team of luthiers was great! Yesterday, I play with two friends, who one have a Martin, and the other have à Gibson... And i'm not shy to play with them.... And I can almost buy another for the price they pay! 

They prove that wood is a matter of Canadians!


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Sher Blues said:


> I received my guitar yesterday! What a great Christmass gift!!!
> 
> The sound is great, and will be better after months of use! The experience with this team of luthiers was great! Yesterday, I play with two friends, who one have a Martin, and the other have à Gibson... And i'm not shy to play with them.... And I can almost buy another for the price they pay!
> 
> They prove that wood is a matter of Canadians!


Congrats on the new guitar,...chattouille les cordes!


----------



## Guitarman64 (May 27, 2008)

I also became a fan of Guitare Richard after talking with the man and trying a few of his superb guitar work. In fact, I ordered myself a TB Blues model (Adirondack with Brazilian back and sides). I strongly believe that these are the best quality/price on the market. You buy directly from the shop and you can choose all the features as top, back, binding, and others. Here's some pictures of it before getting in the paint shop.











Will post the final ones soon.


----------



## Nordiques (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow!!! Very nice Guitarman!!! Brazillian + Adirondack red spruce.... I don't want to see the invoice!!!

I called yesterday to talk with Richard, and you know what? For January, they pay the tax for us!!! We save a lot because there's direct sale, and we save the tax.... I'm going to wash the dishes for a month, because I want a second guitar!!! I have to convice my wife!!! It will be the maple one (OM-50)...


----------



## Sher Blues (Dec 2, 2009)

Very nice Guitar Guitarman!!!

I came often at Richard's plant and I saw luthiers work on a bratz guitar... That guitar was for a Stéphan... If you are Stephan, you got a lot of love on your guitar!!! 

Nordiques, You said that Richard pay the taxes for us during the month of January... I dream of the OM-17 in Mahogany..... Me, it will be a lot of massages to please my wife!!!


----------



## Sher Blues (Dec 2, 2009)

Richard invite me at Sonorisation Holliday at Laval on 28-29-30 January to show my guitar, and if everything is alright I will be there for even one day.... They will show their products in this store during the week-end...

I'm pretty sure they read this forum and they know my interest for the OM-17S!!! I have to contain myself!!! I'll bring my wife!


----------



## Mariojukebox (Mar 4, 2019)

Pourrait tu me donner plus de détails sur Om 17s je voudrais en acheter une. Combien elle vaut Merci de me répondre


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Mariojukebox said:


> Pourrait tu me donner plus de détails sur Om 17s je voudrais en acheter une. Combien elle vaut Merci de me répondre


Oups ! le message original de cette discussion a plus de dix ans... ;-)


----------

